# AHOY! MH owners and their 'boats' - what have you got?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I promised to start this thread since I have had a few replies elsewhere that indicate there are quite a few MHF Members who have some sort of vessel, be it canoe, inflatable, sailing dinghy, windsurfer, ski-boat, cruising yacht or motor yacht. (Did I leave out any category?)

I thought it might be of interest to find out how many of us have some sort of 'boat' and what type?

Also how do you use it - when travelling in MH or separately?

I will 'cast off' :-

I have a Westerly 33' ketch ('Ruawhata') which I keep in Greece. Built 1978, bought in UK1987, done 5,000 miles in her. So far She and the MH have not met - they might be jealous  Now I have to split leisure time between the two so not so much sailing.

'Let's be having you!'

Geoff


----------



## peter_h (Oct 27, 2009)

Over the years we've owned a variety of floating toys, some big some small, some with engines some without - all heaps of fun, some even cost us less than the MH !

We have taken a few years off boats while kids were very small, now looking at kids sailing schools & considering trailer options .. suggestion idea very very welcome


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Current boat a Freeman 24 cruiser last boat a Seamaster.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi yes you did leave out one category - narrowboats :lol: 


Our dream is to spend 6 month on a NB nd then 6 months travelling europe. We will see one day i suppose.

phill


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

13' esb (exmouth small boat) open day boat with 6hp yamaha that lives on budleigh salterton beach.

and a 

17' taskforce dory with 40hp evenrude that swings on a mooring in the exe when i get around to it .

Roger


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*its a tinker for me*

A 10 foot Tinker dingy,hull lives in a top box with spars and rigging in a ski box

we fulltime soit comes out whenever water is sighted, a great dingy to carry if you have space in your MH

PICS BELOW

by the way this model will be for sale in DEC if anyones interested ( replaced with different model of tinker)


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi

a 16 foot laser stratos, sailing dinghy, 6 berth.

similar to a wayfarer but assemeteric spinaker and traipse 

capable of estuary sailing, on a trailer with outboard.

oh, and a topper and an optimist and a kyak  

rgds Neill


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Budleigh Salterton, nice place, what's Exmouth like then, not been there for many years?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Compass Kudos inflatable with a 4hp Honda. 

Used it a lot with the previous van, carried it on the roof (deflated and folded in its cover!) with the outboard attached to a mock transom plate fixed to the ladder. 

Sadly don't use it so much with the current van as unable to reach the roof easily, since the bike/back box rack obscures the ladder :roll: And there's nowhere to store inside the 'van without constantly getting in the way when we're travelling around.

Will figure out a solution by next season . . . :idea:


----------



## DaveJane (Jan 28, 2011)

Geoff, I am finding this thread depressing.

I spent most of my summers in the 80's working as a dinghy instructor at the National sailing centre at Cowes. Getting paid to sail was brilliant.

I had RYA Dinghy instructors, Windsurfing Level 3, Yachtmaster theory, Coastal Skipper practical and rescue boat certificates.

I have chartered many yachts and cruised with friends. I have owned 2 * Enterprise, Laser and Fireball.

So how come I only have a Sevylor hudson inflatable kayak that floats at the moment. I think I need to re think life or stop reading this thread. Its so depressing. :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff,

We used to have a Shetland weekender up until a few years ago, we didn't get enough use out of her as we preferred to spend most of our leisure time in the motorhome so she had to go...










We had a Helios inflatable canoe for many years before selling to a member on here and now have a Sevylor Colorado. 
When deflated it all stores in the double floor of the motorhome ready for action wherever we might be.

Always fancied learning to sail, who knows, that might be next.....

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rogerblack said:


> Compass Kudos inflatable with a 4hp Honda.
> 
> Used it a lot with the previous van, carried it on the roof (deflated and folded in its cover!) with the outboard attached to a mock transom plate fixed to the ladder.
> 
> ...


Roger

Have you thought to strap it on the front of the MH, like the old VW camper spare wheels, - good protection - with a gas cylinder for inflation it could act as an airbag and you might get a premium reduction. :lol:

I think this 'airbag' should gas off.

Bye!

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> We used to have a Shetland weekender up until a few years ago, we didn't get enough use out of her as we preferred to spend most of our leisure time in the motorhome so she had to go...
> 
> ...


Pete

Well next time you are around SE Peloponnese PM me for a trial run.
But barryd and ray are ahead in the queue.

Geoff


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, all in the past now, I'm afraid, but the complete list, starting in 1991 and ending in 2008 has been:

Mirror Dinghy
Topper
Laser Radial (both these last 2 for our daughter - mostly  )
Wayfarer
Laser 2000

Moody 31


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

we don't have a boat now but lived on our 52' narrow boat for 3 years, had to sell it when we moved to Cornwall, not many canals here.

curlyboy


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Some of us never grow up..... but I guess that you already knew that. 58 years old and still race a high performance dinghy, Mrs Deluxe thinks that I am utterly mad, but we managed 10th place in this year's nationals. Still, we tow it behind the van to championships and meetings - next one is early November at Rutland SC. Inland champs.

Look for the name......


Image 5 by DavidSpringett, on Flickr

My previous (identical) Osprey


IMG_0002 by DavidSpringett, on Flickr


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Ours is*

Hi,
We have a 57ft x 10ft wide "narrowboat" that we live on for around six months of the year 
Ray


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

An Old Town Pack canoe and a 2.4m, 6hp, inflatable both carried aboard on Liberté, a converted barge. (18mx4.5m and 40+tonnes)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

None just now. Last one was a Sealine 310. We miss it at times but get a lot more use out of the van. But who knows............., Alan.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Over the years...
Dragon,
Redstart (2 berth sailing cruiser),
Invader 22' (home completed), 
Jeanneau Fantasia 27',
H323 32' cruiser/racer,
Monark 23' (mini-ton cruiser/racer),
Heavenly Twins 26' (cruising catamaran),
Summer Twins 28' (cruising catamaran), 
Fairline Targa 31' (sports cruiser), 
Skilso 975 32' (motor cruiser)... 

plus several years racing other peoples boats of varying sizes...

along with 26 years on the big blue and orange ones.

Now on motorhome number 3 - and itgoes better to windward than any of them :lol: !


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

My list is:

Mirror
Enterprise
Laser
Windsurfer
Moody 31
Moody 35

Last two sailed in the Solent for years, moved the 35 to Spain but found sailing to be boring there and SHMBO hated it so sailed it solo to the Moody agent in Majorca who sold it to a german who moved it up there somewhere.

Have to admit I walked away from 'her' with a tear or so in my eyes.

Mike


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive been around boats all my life and I guess camper vans of some description.

Before we got the Motorhome in 2008 for quite a few years I had a four berth motor cruiser that was moored on Ulswater in the Summer and Windermere in the winter and could often be seen carving up the lake with me and my pals on it but seldom Mrs D. Basically it was a second office and bar. When the van came so we could actually spend some leisure time together it sat in the barn behind our house for a year and a half before relucantly I let her go. To be honest I always wanted a sailing boat as this was my passion but neither my mates or Michelle liked sailing!

Not wanting to be without a boat of some description I bought a Quicksilver 3.1 Metre air deck with a Yamaha 8HP outboard and it was superb. Went like the clappers but Mrs D hated it and it was just way too heavy and awkward to store up in the Luton and I could never find anywhere suitable for the engine so it only did two trips.










Now (as most of you know) ive sunk (pardon the pun) to the real bargain basement and a 3 metre throw away job off Amazon. Yellow Belly II. Yellow Belly 1 sank in France at the end of last summers trip. Now you may laugh but I was working it out the other day and this little rubber kids toy has been launched and rowed this summer on 17 waterways across five countries including twelve lakes, four rivers and one canal covering over 100 miles.

It only weights 9 kilos and straps on the back of the scooter. The downside is that they puncture easy and in any kind of storm on a big lake you will almost certainly be killed. 

My claim to fame in the mid 90's was helming a Sigma 38 in an international race at Cowes week where we pipped the Duke of Edinburgh to the post while passing the Royal Yacht Brittania.

Possibly next year Ill be doing a sponsored row assuming I can get hold of a suitable craft (not the yellow rubber dinghy!)

Yellow Belly II


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Hawcara said:


> Budleigh Salterton, nice place, what's Exmouth like then, not been there for many years?


Exmouth is the nearest place too moor a boat ............

i am lucky enough to have a mate with an unused mooring i can use when required.it is accessible on all but the spring tides.

the Exe estuary is lovely but has a strong tide run.

it is also a 20+ minute run to get out to sea.

where as the little boat on budleigh beach is great for summer evenings.

sadly working full time and too many hobbys limit use 

Roger


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*wheres that?*

Barryd wheres that lake your on?
taking the Tinker on a tour next summer and need lakes that have good access for a dingy

anyone else any ideas

sue and andrew


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Sailed all my life. I reckon half of all motorhomers are ex-sailors and the other half are ex wagon drivers.
Finally carried a 10ft Portabote and 6HP outboard around Europe for 4 years without ever using it. Guess that really is the end of my messing about in boats!

Patrick


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok, here's my list!

Used to own:

Enterprise sailing dinghy
Shetland Family Four
Quayline 16
Fletcher Bravo
Maxum
RS Vareo

But now have:

Jaguar K1 Racing canoe
Soar Valley MK1 canoe
Old Town Penobscot Canadian

The Maxum had to go when we moved from caravans to Motorhomes. And then the Vareo just recently when we upgraded the van!

Mark


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Don't want to hijack the thread but while all the boaties are in one place does anyone know who makes a suitable craft
For long distance rowing? Needs to be a single with enough storage for a fair bit of
Gear whilst quick and strong enough to take the odd battering.


----------



## Law (Jan 10, 2008)

*Boats*

We have a 12ft tinker inflatable sailing dinghy and 2 person inflatable canoe, used on lake Garda and the Med it all fits in the box trailer with trolley, bikes and Vespa 125 Scooter its brill sailing in europe when its nice and warm, i must be getting old!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*sailing*

Motorhome, no boat.

Anyone want to offer sailing lessons?

TM


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Previously a Hunter Horizon 23 " Sea Holly" and more recently a 30 foot Hanse 301 " Morgelyn", Cornish for "Sea Holly"!

Both kept at Premier Marina in Falmouth but now looking to buy next boat to keep in Nanoose, Canada. Has to be something with a decent size engine so probably a motor sailer of some sort.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Owned a few and comanded a load, last one owned a Merry Fisher 925 last one commanded a few years back :-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HSC_Stena_Voyager

Still prefer a motorhome though --- Ha !!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a Zodiac Futura SIB, with a 20 HP outboard, plus a Cherokee 5m RIB with a 50 HP outboard.

They make the holidays when we take them with us.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: wheres that?*



andyandsue said:


> Barryd wheres that lake your on?
> taking the Tinker on a tour next summer and need lakes that have good access for a dingy
> 
> anyone else any ideas
> ...


The first one is Traunsee about 40 miles east of Salzberg in Austria. The Austrian lakes are stunning and Im writing a cheapskates guide PDF thingy all about them as Austria is badly covered for Aires / Stellplatz on here. The Stellplatz where that first photo was taken is right on the waters edge but €12.

The second one is Lac st Croix in Provence. Some nice coves and beaches to get to away from the crowds and an island.

These are the places we have launched the boat so far on this trip.

France	Lac de Der	Champagne. Ok but a bit flat and boring

Germany	Titasee Lake, Black forest. Very pretty if a little touristy and the wind seems to blow always on the bow no matter which direction you row in.

Austria	Achensee	Lake. Stunning

Austria	Traunsee	Lake. Even more stunning

Austria	Halstattsee Lake Even extra more stunning (Our favourite). 2 wild camping spots

Slovenia	Bled	Lake. Lovely but busy. Campsites crap.

Italy	Barcis	Lake. Fantastic, in the Dolmites and a superb Sosta right on the water.

France	St Croix, Provence	Lake. Superb but only if you get the premier spot on the Aire, otherwise a mashup.

France	Lac du Lauzas Lake. Tarn / Languedoc border. Superb in September if the weather is still hot and a cracking Aire on the shore. Watch the weather though as its at 2800ft and it can be 28 degrees one day then freezing and wet the next late on.

France	St Rome de Tarn	River Tarn. One of the best wild spots in France IMO right on the river

France	Bois Penchant	River Lot. Bit boring

France	Tremolat	River Dordogne. Great slow and deep part of the Dordogne and nice Aire

France	Fontet	Canal Girone. Lovely Aire. Boring canal which strangely was full of snakes. one of which chased the boat

France	Lac Saquinet	Lake. Landes. Quite nice. Some good Aires in the Area

France	Lac Biscarrosse	Lake. Similar to above

France	Lac de Luby	Lake. Gers. Ok but a bit small. Aire ok but wouldnt rush back

France	Aubeterre sur Drone. River. Got a puncture there and it was a little fast for the dinghy. Rowed like buggery for an hour to go half a mile or so then belted back in two minutes.

If any take your fancy and you cant find the aire or need any help PM me.




teemyob said:


> Motorhome, no boat.
> 
> Anyone want to offer sailing lessons?
> 
> TM


Geoff (the OP) is inviting us all down to Greece apparently as crew. You can be cabin boy! 

Its going to get a bit packed though.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

wp1234 said:


> Owned a few and comanded a load, last one owned a Merry Fisher 925 last one commanded a few years back :-
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HSC_Stena_Voyager
> 
> Still prefer a motorhome though --- Ha !!


wp 1234

I 'borrowed'/commanded the odd Boeing 737 but preferred my own schedule, firstly in my boat and now also in MH.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd wrote

'Geoff (the OP) is inviting us all down to Greece apparently as crew.'

Barry, 'crew' yes but I am certainly not going to relinquish 'command' of the ship, nor the booze locker! :lol: 

Let's see how this develops - for each, and as a thread.

keep 'oaring Barry

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Barry, 'crew' yes but I am certainly not going to relinquish 'command' of the ship, nor the booze locker! :lol:
> 
> Let's see how this develops - for each, and as a thread.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I detect you have the measure of me. Do you still issue a Rum tot?

Great thread. It kind of makes sense that so many of us have boating backgrounds. Voyges of discovery are just great no matter how or what you do them in I guess. Be it sailing the south Pacific Islands (which I aways wanted to do since reading "Dove", Robin Lee Graham), rowing a toy dinghy up a lake or driving a motorhome across Europe although I must admit I wouldnt fancy parking that boat of wp1234. Looks a bit tricky.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

When we moved to Brixham many years ago I was chatting to a local.

Although normally water and me shall never meet (cant swim) I evinced an interest in getting a boat.

He said he had a much better idea...Go home, he said, fill your wallet with all the money you have, then come back down to the harbour and throw it in.

It will have the same effect, said he, but be quicker!

Paul


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*cheers barryd*

many thanks barry d

im off to bed now(midnight on turkish/iranian border) will look at list am

cheers andy


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, I suppose I should have added that, although not currently sailing, I still get afloat. Every Wednesday sees me rowing on the Cam.

BarryD, regarding rowing boats, have a look at these:

http://www.ahoy-boats.info/range.htm

I started rowing earlier this year in one of that company's "Virus" training boats, and still use one when I'm not sweating away in a double or quad. Something in that range may meet your requirements, but like anything that floats, they ain't cheap...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

" I must admit I wouldnt fancy parking that boat of wp1234. Looks a bit tricky. "

I am not sure about the HSS but I have always wanted to have a go docking a Greek ferry stern-to, having watched the manoeuvre so many times I feel I could make a reasonable attempt, but......Captain, Captain what do I do now?

'Rum tot'? certainly not - it had water in it!  You will have to make do with Ouzo :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jrr said:


> Well, I suppose I should have added that, although not currently sailing, I still get afloat. Every Wednesday sees me rowing on the Cam.
> 
> BarryD, regarding rowing boats, have a look at these:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I found that site the other day. They look superb. As Im trying to organise a charity row, Im hoping to find a sponsor that would be happy to provide / lend me one. Its early days yet and clearly the event would need to be big enough to make it worth their while but I think I will contact them and test the water.

Geoff! love Ouzo!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: wheres that?*



barryd said:


> andyandsue said:
> 
> 
> > Barryd wheres that lake your on?
> ...


And did you have to pay to take the dinghy on any of those lakes>?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: wheres that?*



teemyob said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > andyandsue said:
> ...


Dont be daft Trev. I dont pay for anything you should know that by now! 

Never seen anything about paying for none powered boats anywhere in Europe although I did wonder about the canal the other day at Fontet in the Gironde knowing there are lots of restrictions at home on canals. There are a lot of restrictions for power boats these days especially those of 10hp and more which is why I think there are a lot of 9.9hp outboards.

Must admit I would love something with a motor again just to get a bit further or up some rivers that are too fast for rowing. Its just the weight and practability aspect and it would be useful to be able to load it all on the bike and putting a proper dinghy and even a small outboard on the scooter sounds a bit dodgy.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

"I dont pay for anything" - Hmm I might have to re-think my invitation :lol: 

"...bit dodgy" - thought that was part of your lifestyle Barry? :wink: 

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> "I dont pay for anything" - Hmm I might have to re-think my invitation :lol:
> 
> ...


Oh dont worry. Im great at spending money. Just not on parking, overnighting or launching boats! (well little rubber ones anyway).

Not sure what you pay for moorings in Greece but it makes me cry thinking what we used to pay on Windermere and as for petrol. If anyone thinks their motorhomes dont do many MPG. Swap your van for a sports boat about the same size and try a couple of hours at full chat up and down Windermere. It will probably use the equivelent amount of fuel that would take our Kontiki from Calais to the Dordogne!

All this talk of boats is making me want another one. Actually now would be a good time for me to suggest it as Mrs D has been in this van with me for five months without a break.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

I do not have a mooring/berth as such. Lift out and in is EU 150 each and 100 a month in yard.

In the water they seem to have given up collecting anything. In Poros there was a guy employed to do it but he has been given the push (probably too expensive - incl. his back pocket). Elsewhere in 3 weeks I was not asked for anything, despite a couple of visits by the Port Police asking no. of persons on board - did not board, only entry in their log - I think they just wanted to use the local taverna :wink: 

All very relaxed down there - says it all :roll: 

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> I do not have a mooring/berth as such. Lift out and in is EU 150 each and 100 a month in yard.
> 
> ...


Don't you just love Greece? They may be in serious trouble but I cant help feeling a bit sorry for them as their laid back attitude is one of the things that first drew be back there year after year.

Anyway on a serious note. Ive started compiling a list of Lakes and Rivers with Aires or wild camping spots near them (not campsites) where you could launch a boat that you may have with you in the van. Its turning into a bit of a guide though rather than simple list and is taking an age. Im wondering if its something you boaties would find useful.

Im just trying to include places where you can park the van and either launch the boat from the van or perhaps a short distance away.

Maybe it could be a download or something that could be added to. Im trying to include a bit about the water, basic info about the Aire and what kind of craft is allowed. Can anyone think of anything else needed?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I have had various boats over the years mostly fast Ribs with big engines, my last one I sold last year and we now have a Little Yacht tender with a 2.5hp 4 stroke Suzuki..

Our first "Big" boat was a 32 ft ex ships lifeboat we bought stuck on top of loads of 45 gall oil drums at the back of Leeds City Station.. The reason we bought it was we were diving off Flamborough Head. We had our dive and I was sat in the soggy boat handling the next lot of divers with my dive buddy Chris, It was absolutely slinging it down and freezing cold, we looked at one another and said we must be out of our heads, we should have a hard boat where we can put the kettle on.

Cue Yorkshire post where the wreck we bought was advertised for £1000.00 ONO. We went round to the car park and there it was sat there, it just needed a match to complete the fitting out that Curly (Totally bald) had been fixing it for the last five years.
Dennis the car park attendant came over and said, "You know there is a writ against it for the amount of money we have lost as it takes up 4 car spaces. to cut a long story short we said we would buy it and we would get it in the water.. How long do you think it will take.. Oh about 4 months, Ok if you will get it in the water I will take the writ off but if you mess about I will issue another one.. No problem you can trust us.. Three years later we launched it must be over forty years ago, I found some old Super 8 Cine film of the launch, and had it put on DVD so >here< is the clip along with a bit of diving that was on the same film. Oh and the price we ended up paying Curly £ 400.00 with the knowledge of the writ.

I had various brand new ribs until the last hard boat a 52ft ex trawler we bought from a skipper that had just died from cancer, his wife said he came home from his last trip just before Christmas, said he didn't feel well and was dead the second week in January.
We brought it up on the back of a low loader from Rye to Bradford with a Police escort all the way.. That took four of us that bought it between us 3 years to fit out as a dive boat. We moored it in Bridlington harbour, and one diver who was always out with us was Martin Platt (Shaun Wilson to us) off Coronation St..


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have had various boats over the years mostly fast Ribs with big engines, my last one I sold last year and we now have a Little Yacht tender with a 2.5hp 4 stroke Suzuki..
> 
> ...


Great story Ray and lovely watching that old film. I would have been six then and it would have been like winning the lottery for me to have been there and going out on that boat as a kid.

Maybe we should have a MHF Motorhome / boat meet? Find some suitable parking by a decent waterway and all turn up with our craft.

I used to do the rescue / safety boat for the annual regatta on Ullswater which generally included some light hearted racing (sailing not power) in fancy dress (usually pirates) and my job was to recover the drunken sailers from the lake when they fell in or capsized. It was great fun and perhaps we could do something similar.

Dont know where all these daft ideas are coming from today. Bars just opened so they will only get worse.


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Have had a couple of Enterprise's and a laser EPS
Currently got a Solo dinghy
One of the reason for buying a camper van was for overnighting where we sail and going to other sailing events


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I sail a Phantom racing dinghy, and also windsurf, at Yorkshire Dales Sailing Club.

Ian


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

we have a shetland 535 on a mooring at langstone harbour near hayling island .
use it about every other weekend in the summer.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


Hi Barry.

We sailed down from Leeds down the cut until we made Ocean Lock at Goole, locked out and set off down the Humber, until we got to the estuary proper where we met this grey blanket of fog running up the Humber, the only echo sounder we had was one of those that had a red diode type thing that read off a circular scale courtesy of Curly when we bought the boat, and this kept fluctuating between 30 ft and 2 ft until slop we slid on top of a mud bank and within 10 mins we were 3 ft above the water in the middle of a great big fog bank..

OK time to splice the main brace we aren't going anywhere for the next 12 hours, come midnight 33 the shipping forecast came on Radio 4 to the sound of, sea area Humber Easterly force 9, so us sat on the mud bank rock steady while the Humber blew it's socks off was not too shabby, next day the gale had passed and we lifted off the mud bank so we could plod on to Hull, you can tell the time scale when I tell you they were just coming out of the water with the concrete stanchions that take the span of the Humber Bridge..

We pulled into an old abandoned dock which used to be the fruit dock and tied up, we decided we needed to splice the main brace again, there was me and Chris who owned the boat, Barry who you might remember from the diving film he was the one with the lobster, and Barry's brother in law.

We went into Old Hull into a right seedy pub then decided after chucking out time we would go for some snap, the only place open was this restaurant called the Europer restaurant, we were met by this rough looking waitress with a cig hanging out of her mouth, she showed us to a table as there was plenty of room as the place was empty, we should have known!.

We order a meal and I orded a Double Diamond (remember them) . I decided I could manage another D/D it was at this point I looked at the bottom of the glass where there was a dead bluebottle well and truly stuck in the gunge that had dried as the glass had never been washed from the last plonker that had frequented the place.. Yuk!.. luckily I was drunk enough not to complain or throw up..

We started walking back to the boat, there was this girl walking on the same path as us, without a care in the world she just squatted down and had a pee right in front of us.. WHAT!..

Got back to the boat which was moored up near high tide when we arrived so we had plenty of slack on the warps as the tidal range is phenomenal in the Humber, when we got back it was low tide and the boat had drifted out to the extent of the slack warps making the boat a good twenty feet from the quay over an expanse of yellow slimy mud. Nothing for it but to slide down the ropes to get on the boat when we were all pissed as newts, and low and behold we all got on board.

It was at this point we decided to turn round and go back up river to Ocean Lock and try another day to sail up to Whitby where we had our berth on the newly built Endeavour Marina, we were eventualy the second boat on it.

There are more adventures if anybody wants to here them?.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Been yottin since I was about 12, all the fault of Arthur Ransome and the gang!!

Owned a wooden GP14. It was varnished and looked like a quality piece of furniture, sailed, toppers, Picos, lasers.

Best sailing of my life was as foredeck hand campaigning a Dragon, probably the most gracefull boat ever built.

Cruised the west coast of Scotland from my base in Strangford Lough (N. Ireland) but never saw beyond the first Pub on any harbour until we bought a Motorhome.!!

Work as an Outdoor Instructor so sailed a wide variety of boats such as wanderers, Dockrells, Drascombe Gig and Lugger, Ruffian 23, Ballad, and a Nicholson 32, Drive Ribs and tow Bananas etc.

Current personal boat stock is 2 Old Town Discovery 158 and 169s, 2 perception Kayaks and 2 RTM Loco sit ons. 

It is nice to Motorhome though as you never need to reef it or spend time on the weather rail getting soaked through. I also appreciate that on a wet windy night whilst I am in bed knowing that the Motorhome won't drag her mooring!  

It is said that cruising a yacht is like standing in a cold shower tearing up £10 notes.  

Davy

Ps more stories appreciated rayrecrok


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

While we are into sailing experience posts here is my best memory.

I had the privilege of crewing on a 12 Metre (The old Americas Cup class) "Evaine" for a few seasons.

She was owned by Graham (forgotten surname) who owned a small store in Jersey, so did not have much money. She had been in a yard in Burnham for repairs following an engine fire, but owner ran out of money. Graham bought her off the yard's Solicitors for 2,750 pounds in about 1968. It cost another 2,000 to get her fit to launch.

There was no money for an engine, but we had a powerful outboard on the dinghy. We only had a main, 1 genoa and a spinnaker. When the boom cracked we had repair it with a splint. We did all the maintenance ourselves, including re-seaming 2000ft of deck planking.The race fees were paid for jointly by the crew.

One Cowes week we were allocated a pile berth on the East side of the river just above the chain bridge, which was about 6feet longer than our 70' length. It was a flood tide and we ghosted up the river on half a genoa till abeam the old Lallows yard. With 30tons we carried quite a lot of way and continued up the river for a bit, then Graham turned her into the tide fetched her up exactly between the piles - magnificent seaman that he was! I learnt a 

The best memory was that, despite our limited sail wardrobe, Cowes Week, 1972 I think, we took the Britannia Cup on the Tuesday and nearly the New York Cup on the Thursday. 

I was with a couple of other drew members having tea in the Island Sailing Club when Ted Heath came over to congratulate us, because he knew we had very limited resources compared with the likes of Ted Turner (US media mogul).

On the Sat Graham was refusing to go the presentation dinner at the Royal Yacht Squadron - "that bloody stuffy old farts place!", so we got him well oiled, borrowed a dinner jacket, poured him into it, stuffed his invitation in his pocket and pushed him through the Squadron gates. He was sat by Prince Phillip and Uffa Fox and had the night of his life.

Great experiences!

Better shut up now! The story of the Jersey - Ile de Chaussy race will have to wait for another time.

As one reader on BBC's Shipping Forecast used to say "Good sailing Gentlemen!"

Geoff


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*much love to nicholsong and barryd*

Much love to nicholsong for starting what i think is the nicest thread on here for years.....we can feel the warm glow off these posts a good yard away from the screen

Thanks barryd for your list and we for one await your info on places for MH,s to put on a boat with baited breath

When in Europe we full time in our van, skiing during the winter and messing about on the water in the summer. we are planning a summer of sailing and have started to draw up a list of aires and campsites to base ourselves on.

They need to be adj to a launching area and suitable for a weeks stay .Good reliable wind , cheap wine and sunshine are also needed.

Check out these 2 sites 1 in Portugal and 2 on a lovely volcanic lake north of Rome . also looking for a site on Lake Annecy . Any more sugesstions welcome 
Sue & Andrew

http://www.markadia.net/index.php/en/ is the Portuguese one

and the Rome one is Camping Parco del Largo on lake Bracciana


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Great thread, really enjoyed reading through it.

We have had a Couple of "Sports Cruisers" and a couple of small tenders that we kept for a while after selling up. As per Barry`s earlier comments, the fuel consumption was eye watering and there is no way we could afford to run one now.

My favourite was the Rinker 266, which we replaced with a Four Winns Vista.

Rinker









Four Winns









Yam


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*Fletcher gti*

20ft fletcher with a 4.2 ltr inboard ,never gets used


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

iansmithofotley said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I sail a Phantom racing dinghy, and also windsurf, at Yorkshire Dales Sailing Club.
> 
> Ian


A bit late here replying...... Phantom - big boys boat. Not for wimps! :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We have a Henshaw Inflatables Tinker Folding RIB with sailing rig and Yamaha outboard which makes it plane with 2 adults.

Came across a Tinker caravanning/ motorhoming group while staying at Lake Annecy last year.

Dave


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*tinker group*

we sail a tinker too and the assoc has a great site here
http://www.tinkerowners.org.uk/p03.htm

we sail a tinker traveler and also have a tinker tramp for sale too here pic n
below


----------



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

We had a Beneteau 323 until we sold it earlier in the year. Cost of keeping it £3000 a year in a marina and a 3 1/2 hour drive each way finally got to us. So next year is Sailing in Turkey 2 weeks booked and MH in and around Derbyshire etc. Certainly make a change when you only have to travel an hour each way. We also find the MH more fun as there are only so many places you can get to in a 10m boat in a weekend and you do get a bit fed up with the same old bits of water. The decision was one or the other not worth trying to do both.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*our collapsible dingy now for sale*

Ive just put our "tinker" class dingy up for sale in the accessories section on MHF
Personally i think a little sailing dingy is the best accessory you could carry but perhaps that's just me

please fell free to PM me for more info
Sue and Andrew


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Missed this excellent thread to start with !!

Been sailing and boating since about 8,, 
Bought my first boat, a plywood gunter rigged Lysander 17 when 14 Leaked like a sieve through the chimes when sailed !! but a great boat
Tried to sit my yachtmaster exam when 16, but in those days, you were not a adult till 21 !!

Fast forward to 15 year or so ago,, and a business built and some time found !! the boating bug reared its head again,, so a few "stink" boats

First was a 18ft Picton sport cabin boat,
quickly followed by a flybrige 25ft Baylinner
Then over the next few years 
Fairline Cornich
Fairline Phamton 42
Fairline Squadron

The need for sail returned, so bought a Melges 24 race boat










When some more spare time cound be found, 
The Squadron was sold and went to Sydney, and replace with the current Sweden yacht,,










Now takes 13 hours to the channel islands, instead of the 3 it did in the Squadron,, and somewhat less diesel


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its taken me a while as Im always too busy having fun or winding people up on here but I have finished the first draft of the Boating for Motorhomers in Europe PDF guide.

I have tried (Two days ago) to add it to the download section on here but as yet it hasn't worked and nobody has come back to me as to why.

So I have attached the low res version for you lot to have a little look at and comment on.

Eventually when it goes up properly Ill do a new thread unless you think its crap and Ill just bin it.

Im hoping its something that will grow and grow as we find more places and hopefully others can add to it by sending me their info and photos.

Eventually I can then flog it, make a fortune and retire to Provence or something!  

Anyway I would appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

Very good and thanks. Although Ii do not have a potable inland craft, as yet, it might be a further spur for me to acquire one.

You solicited (you naughty boy  ) thoughts.

Obviously you were choosing spots where you could launch the dinghy and some of them would probably only be suitable for inflatable dinghies and canoes.

Some members have sailing dinghies on trailers/launching trolleys where a slip or at least a firm beach would be required.

Did you record info on these facilities? Maybe not.

Some slips are suitable for launching/retrieving using a 4X4 but not for launching by hand, as they might be too steep for hauling out a trailer and sailing dinghy by, say, just two people.

Maybe I am looking to gild the lilly.

Anyway even as it is it is a very useful facility so thanks again.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> Very good and thanks. Although Ii do not have a potable inland craft, as yet, it might be a further spur for me to acquire one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Geoff

Good feedback. I think the main use will be for members who have kayaks that kind of thing but Im pretty sure I can go back and look at facilities such as slips or possibilities for launching trailered craft. Certainly some did


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We've had a few Narrowboats over the years. 

We started off with a 28' Springer then had a 50' traditional hull built that we fitted out. Then for my 40the birthday we had a 70' traditional style hull built fitted out as a live-aboard with a traditional boatman's cabin and an RN engine in the engine room.

After a few years life changed a bit so that had to go and we bought an old small Woolwich working boat that is now still used selling coal along the Grand Union.

We loved our life on the canals but it seems all good things must come to an end

Now the MH is the nearest we can get to that kind of life-style and we love it.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*feel the love barryd*

So much love from this end you could power a small boat with it.
we will be taking our dingy and your guide to spain,portugal ,italy and france as soon as we can get out of the mud here in Sheffield


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nice work Barry,

There is another aire de stationement just up the road at Sanguinet adjacent to the water, its in the database if you want to add that one....

>Sanguinet Overnight parking<

If its to be an MHF guide perhaps a link to aires that are in the campsite database might be an idea,

Pete


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I owned Skybird for 3 years, the kids were into fishing at the time, and skippered the other two. Adams Ark, a community barge sleeping 12, for Doncaster Council, from 1988 until 2005 and Spider on a few occasions.

Must say I do miss the canals


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Peejay

That's a good idea. Will look into that one. Should be easy.

Geoff. Sorry for hijacking the thread but I thought the boaty's feedback would be good.


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Heres mine


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

And another


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

Just sold a Beneteau 323 Oceanis, may go shopping in the spring 8)


----------

